# Best youtube channels?



## gobey (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm getting a new T for the first time in over a year... Which is... Getting me back into Tarantulas? Not that I haven't been caring for mine. But I've kind of just been busy with life and making sure they're ok... Looking occasionally when the ones who aren't out often come out for a stroll.

But the excitement of a long wanted B. emilia has me back on the boards and reading and wanting to absorb some more T stuff.

I used to watch lots of youtube videos.

But stopped when I found out most were really uninformative or misinfortmative... That's not a word is it?

Has anyone made any really good videos since?

On anything?

Stuff that's Arachnoboards quality?


----------



## Flexzone (Jul 31, 2016)

@EulersK's series ''AraneAID" is top quality https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjLxvuG_WUS3635sM4RIwow/videos?view=0&shelf_id=0&sort=dd, Along with @louise f https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUT3bg4LhdJ1zeITYAR6KnA, and @petkokc https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC178kThBUvGNps5cabRP_2Q/videos, just to name a few.https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC178kThBUvGNps5cabRP_2Q/videos

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Love 1


----------



## EulersK (Jul 31, 2016)

B. emilia - one of the most beautiful species out there. Good choice 

I finally got the camera and microphone skills down. My early videos are pretty rough around the edges, but the latest one is finally looking decent. I'm in the process of editing the next one right now!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hellblazer (Jul 31, 2016)

I think Tom Moran's videos are also pretty good.
https://m.youtube.com/user/Bigpappawap

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9


----------



## gobey (Jul 31, 2016)

EulersK said:


> B. emilia - one of the most beautiful species out there. Good choice
> 
> I finally got the camera and microphone skills down. My early videos are pretty rough around the edges, but the latest one is finally looking decent. I'm in the process of editing the next one right now!


Yes that's my favorite Brachypelma. Not that I have had many other than a lot of albopilosums and this surprise vagans. But looks alone and research done I wanted an emilia above all others.

It is literally top of my wishlist... 

The only others really left are P. muticus... And then P. subfuscas.

I however want to raise my 2 P. regalis' to adulthood first and maybe even let them live their lifespans out before getting more pokies. I want to kind of chill out on getting more OW species. I have enough. And I'm trying to limit the collection to around a dozen anyway. I'm rather busy. Not that they take up much time or space. But I like the number I have. I had 16 at one point and that was starting to get to be more of a task then just relaxation. Although most were tiny slings.

Thanks for the recommendations!!!!


----------



## EulersK (Jul 31, 2016)

gobey said:


> Yes that's my favorite Brachypelma. Not that I have had many other than a lot of albopilosums and this surprise vagans. But looks alone and research done I wanted an emilia above all others.
> 
> It is literally top of my wishlist...
> 
> ...


My AF B. emilia literally takes less maintenance than my houseplants. I'm not exaggerating at all. These spiders are the definition of a pet rock, which is a reason I love them!

Yeah, slings are _way_ more work than adults. I'm not looking forward to dealing with my (possible) two sacs...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abyss (Jul 31, 2016)

EulersK said:


> My AF B. emilia literally takes less maintenance than my houseplants. I'm not exaggerating at all. These spiders are the definition of a pet rock, which is a reason I love them!
> 
> Yeah, slings are _way_ more work than adults. I'm not looking forward to dealing with my (possible) two sacs...


Well you can always just mail a few B. emilia slings my way if it becomes too troublesome for ya lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 31, 2016)

gobey said:


> misinfortmative... That's not a word is it?


It isn't. I've never seen a word spelled like that 

EulersK vids are pretty good.

I own an AF B. emilia, beautiful IMO, you cannot go wrong.

The other 2 I would recommend if you cannot get one, is B. albiceps and B. klaasi.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hellblazer said:


> I think Tom Moran's videos are also pretty good.
> https://m.youtube.com/user/Bigpappawap


Some of his vids are good, some have misinformation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 31, 2016)

Jon3800 but *only *when he shows his fire alarm collection or lawn mover in detail

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Clarification Please 2


----------



## gobey (Jul 31, 2016)

viper69 said:


> It isn't. I've never seen a word spelled like that
> 
> EulersK vids are pretty good.
> 
> ...


I made a typo on a made up word

The emilia is already a done deal. Is it waiting for weather in California to cool down to better shipping temperatures.

I'm excited.



Chris LXXIX said:


> Jon3800 but *only *when he shows his fire alarm collection or lawn mover in detail


Yeah... I watched a ton of his of course when I first got into Tarantulas... I know now that they're quite... Outdated I'll call them.

Still if it weren't for those videos I wouldn't have seen so many different Ts and went... "Man I'm gonna need another one of these"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (Aug 1, 2016)

gobey said:


> I wouldn't have seen so many different Ts and went... "Man I'm gonna need another one of these"


Welcome to the hobby. You'll want to buy some shelves.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 1, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> lawn mover in detail


 Haha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## petkokc (Aug 1, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> fire alarm collection


For real?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 1, 2016)

petkokc said:


> For real?

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 1, 2016)

Of course I was joking on my comment, still, Jon3800 helped a lot of people with their questions about T's in YT, with his time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haksilence (Aug 1, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Of course I was joking on my comment, still, Jon3800 helped a lot of people with their questions about T's in YT, with his time.


Can't be helped that he is a quirky dude, and very likely is hybridising his grammostola right now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hellblazer (Aug 1, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


>


I just realized that people that don't have rooms full of spiders view all of us this way

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## petkokc (Aug 1, 2016)

Hellblazer said:


> I just realized that people that don't have rooms full of spiders view all of us this way


They view us much much worse 
Collecting fire alarms is just a bit...funny and unexpected, that's all

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## gobey (Aug 1, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Welcome to the hobby. You'll want to buy some shelves.


Ha... Luckily my closet has top shelves... 16 was the most I ever had. 11 now. Soon to be 12. I'll see if I indeed sell one or not.

Have had my Ts a little over 2 years now.


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 1, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


>


I love Jon3800 feeding videos, very informative and definitely a big help learning Latin names.  Just learned today he also collects fire alarms.......interesting guy indeed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gypsy cola (Aug 1, 2016)

Robc Vids are outdated but pretty fun. He is in a constant state of aw when works with his T's. So I enjoy his vids.

There is another one I hesitantly recommend. Deadly Tarantula Girl. If you watch her vids in the presence of another woman, get use to the comments they will make about her or learn to tune them out. I am not sure if her vids are accurate because the voice gets to me but there is great camera work. She has a video on a h.mac that sold me on how beautiful these T's are.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Disagree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## EulersK (Aug 1, 2016)

gypsy cola said:


> Robc Vids are outdated but pretty fun. He is in a constant state of aw when works with his T's. So I enjoy his vids.
> 
> There is another one I hesitantly recommend. Deadly Tarantula Girl. If you watch her vids in the presence of another woman, get use to the comments they will make about her or learn to tune them out. I am not sure if her vids are accurate because the voice gets to me but there is great camera work. She has a video on a h.mac that sold me on how beautiful these T's are.


Deadly Tarantula Girl is a bane on this hobby. She treats these animals like objects, nothing more. Burrowers with 1" of substrate, webbers with no anchors, arboreals with no cork. She feeds them to keep them alive, but she clearly does not care about the well-being of her spiders. She is click bait.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 11


----------



## Tarantula20 (Aug 1, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Deadly Tarantula Girl is a bane on this hobby. She treats these animals like objects, nothing more. Burrowers with 1" of substrate, webbers with no anchors, arboreals with no cork. She feeds them to keep them alive, but she clearly does not care about the well-being of her spiders. She is click bait.


I could not agree more, but if you looking for  a great you tuber who is around now look into Tom Moran

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Hellblazer (Aug 1, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Deadly Tarantula Girl is a bane on this hobby. She treats these animals like objects, nothing more. Burrowers with 1" of substrate, webbers with no anchors, arboreals with no cork. She feeds them to keep them alive, but she clearly does not care about the well-being of her spiders. She is click bait.


I know what you mean. I could probably punch some holes in an empty pickle jar lid and keep one of my snakes alive in it, but that doesn't mean it's an acceptable thing to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 1, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Deadly Tarantula Girl is a bane on this hobby. She treats these animals like objects, nothing more. Burrowers with 1" of substrate, webbers with no anchors, arboreals with no cork. She feeds them to keep them alive, but she clearly does not care about the well-being of her spiders. She is click bait.


I have only seen one of her videos, will admit something about her rubbed me the wrong way, didn't know about her lack of good husbandtry.

Jon3800, tarantula addict are my favorites. I like Robs videos alot too. Looks like he provides top notch accommodations for his Ts also definitely shows them compassion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 1, 2016)

It really depends on what you primarily use YouTube for.
I subscribe to a lot of different channels because I am not primarily looking for care information - I'm looking for what to expect from the tarantula itself. I use YouTube more to see the temperament of the spider, and how it reacts to interactions and being rehoused, than I use it for actual care information.  
Whenever I am contemplating getting a tarantula that I am not familiar with - I head to YouTube to see how that tarantula acts. Although I might read a hundred different comments calling it 'skittish', 'defensive', 'fast' - nothing can really prepare you for those things as much as a video of them displaying those traits.
I subscribe to the below people. I have gotten something from all their accounts - whether it is good or bad - so I feel that it is worth checking them out when I am in need of information.
My suggestion is that you don't limit yourself in your research, but that you ask questions of the information that you find. Not every single resource is going to be 100% correct, but they are not going to be 100% incorrect either. The best thing you can do is become knowledgeable enough to know which is which. You get that knowledge from asking questions.

Tom Moran - https://www.youtube.com/user/Bigpappawap
@EulersK  - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjLxvuG_WUS3635sM4RIwow
@petkokc - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjLxvuG_WUS3635sM4RIwow
@louise f - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUT3bg4LhdJ1zeITYAR6KnA
The Spiderman - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCuiMe-oNuxzIAfNyWnFxxig
Jon 3800 - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCigdM4ANCa57ahvX-nBbeOg
Deadly Tarantula Girl - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfwc4PypFAOIDBU9lfmHm2w
Tarantupedia - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdj3SNN_kTv_DAI1F9I7VdQ

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## gypsy cola (Aug 1, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Deadly Tarantula Girl is a bane on this hobby. She treats these animals like objects, nothing more. Burrowers with 1" of substrate, webbers with no anchors, arboreals with no cork. She feeds them to keep them alive, but she clearly does not care about the well-being of her spiders. She is click bait.



Was not aware of the negative perception of her. I always had the volume low or muted due to the shrill voice. She is that bad huh?

There was a reason why I "hesitantly" recommended her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Aug 1, 2016)

Jon and Robc are two of my favorites, but Jon's husbandry is... questionable at times. Still pretty good and fun to watch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hamhock 74 (Aug 1, 2016)

I like Mingu1987's stuff: https://www.youtube.com/user/Mingu1987/videos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arcana (Aug 1, 2016)

I love love looove MariLynn Moores tarantula feeding videos!! Just love them so much! I have to admit that almost every night I watch them untill I fall asleep <3 There are so many Ts in so many sizes and for me, the way videomaker speaks english is easy to listen because I can understand it  Greetings from Finland if you read this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Aug 2, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Deadly Tarantula Girl is a bane on this hobby. She treats these animals like objects, nothing more. Burrowers with 1" of substrate, webbers with no anchors, arboreals with no cork. She feeds them to keep them alive, but she clearly does not care about the well-being of her spiders. She is click bait.


I've seen her misinformative videos... She had a King Baboon in like... Just a few inches of substrate 

She was like "she's always pushing the dirt around"

Yeah because she can't cover herself enough to build a real tunnel.

The only reason I haven't gotten one is that I don't yet feel like making a super deep enclosure to accommodate their tunneling needs yet.

And her reccommendations for too 5 this or that make no sense.



Ceymann said:


> I have only seen one of her videos, will admit something about her rubbed me the wrong way, didn't know about her lack of good husbandtry.
> 
> Jon3800, tarantula addict are my favorites. I like Robs videos alot too. Looks like he provides top notch accommodations for his Ts also definitely shows them compassion.


I've watched like all their stuff back when I first got into keeping Ts...

I like them but I think even some of their advice and behavior with their pets are outdated... I think for when they uploaded the videos... They each did great services for the hobby... But Rob as much as he loves his Ts... Is always poking at them or something and has suffered kind of a high amount of OW bites to look up to IMO... Not that it can't happen to anybody... But I think if he was a little less excitable he could have avoided it.

Jon is more down to earth... But I think had more Ts than he could handle. Had a lot of deaths... His videos were super thorough though.




VanessaS said:


> It really depends on what you primarily use YouTube for.
> I subscribe to a lot of different channels because I am not primarily looking for care information - I'm looking for what to expect from the tarantula itself. I use YouTube more to see the temperament of the spider, and how it reacts to interactions and being rehoused, than I use it for actual care information.
> Whenever I am contemplating getting a tarantula that I am not familiar with - I head to YouTube to see how that tarantula acts. Although I might read a hundred different comments calling it 'skittish', 'defensive', 'fast' - nothing can really prepare you for those things as much as a video of them displaying those traits.
> I subscribe to the below people. I have gotten something from all their accounts - whether it is good or bad - so I feel that it is worth checking them out when I am in need of information.
> ...


I'm looking for newer channels I haven't already seen... I don't really need care info... I'm pretty versed on how to take care of my Ts... Maybe the only thing that will be challenging is eventually rehousing these pokies when they get beyond like 2 or 3 inches... 

I'm not concerned with care for my new B. emilia.... Sub, water, hide, crickets, spider.

I just want to see... Anything I guess... It could be care. Could be lists of best this or that T... Something on new world or old world..... Just a good T channel...

But I'm tired of finding ones where I watch them and cringe at the info or how they treat the spider....

I'm essentially just excited about a new T and want to overdose on T stuff... But quality T stuff

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 2, 2016)

gobey said:


> I've seen her misinformative videos... She had a King Baboon in like... Just a few inches of substrate
> 
> She was like "she's always pushing the dirt around"
> 
> ...


I agree, Rob gets pretty riled up about stuff, but his excitement expresses his passion, Jon3800 is great due to him being thorough and up to date with taxonomy,

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 2, 2016)

gobey said:


> But I'm tired of finding ones where I watch them and cringe at the info or how they treat the spider....


Unfortunately, that is the category that the vast majority fall under... complete garbage and people looking for their 15 minutes of fame at the spider's expense.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## gypsy cola (Aug 11, 2016)

What is up with the dislike yo? @Thistles 

I said "hesitantly" and I asked for clarification later in this thread.

"Was not aware of the negative perception of her. I always had the volume low or muted due to the shrill voice. She is that bad huh?

There was a reason why I "hesitantly" recommended her."

Other members have responded directly or indirectly and my opinion has changed.


----------



## magicmed (Aug 11, 2016)

There can be only one youtube channel, and I saw a lightning bolt in the direction of @EulersK 

If you didn't get that reference you're either too young, or don't know good television

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thistles (Aug 11, 2016)

gypsy cola said:


> What is up with the dislike yo? @Thistles
> 
> I said "hesitantly" and I asked for clarification later in this thread.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you've revised your opinion. I dislike the recommendation, hesitant or otherwise. I don't like her channel, her presentation, her husbandry or her interactions with people. I hope that wasn't too brusque, lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Beer 1


----------



## dopamine (Dec 8, 2016)

Thistles said:


> I don't like her channel, her presentation, her husbandry or her interactions with people.


I know this is old, but i agree with this 100%. Her videos are nothing but click bait and the thumbnails prove it. Is this about the spiders or you?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Dec 8, 2016)

deadly tarantula girl is bad, but not jon3800 bad. hes the worst keeper on youtube, its like hes read a bunch of caresheets and then bought 170 tarantulas.  
dont follow any of his crappy care sheet vids folks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Dec 8, 2016)

gypsy cola said:


> Robc Vids are outdated but pretty fun. He is in a constant state of aw when works with his T's. So I enjoy his vids.
> 
> There is another one I hesitantly recommend. Deadly Tarantula Girl. If you watch her vids in the presence of another woman, get use to the comments they will make about her or learn to tune them out. I am not sure if her vids are accurate because the voice gets to me but there is great camera work. She has a video on a h.mac that sold me on how beautiful these T's are.


It's her big bulbous silk crusted sacks I think

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vanessa (Dec 8, 2016)

By far the worst videos I ever watched were Rob's. As much as I think he really loved his spiders, his carelessness and the fact that he advocated handling as much as he did negates any good that he brought to the hobby.
He was probably single-handedly responsible for setting the example for most of the absolute garbage found on YouTube today when it comes to careless and attention grabbing videos involving tarantulas.  The best thing that happened is that guy got out of the hobby and stopped making his garbage videos.
Tom Moran is my top 'go to' guy for videos regarding specific species and their typical behaviour during maintenance and rehousing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Disagree 2


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Dec 8, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> By far the worst videos I ever watched were Rob's. As much as I think he really loved his spiders, his carelessness and the fact that he advocated handling as much as he did negates any good that he brought to the hobby.
> He was probably single-handedly responsible for setting the example for most of the absolute garbage found on YouTube today when it comes to careless and attention grabbing videos involving tarantulas.  The best thing that happened is that guy got out of the hobby and stopped making his garbage videos.
> Tom Moran is my top 'go to' guy for videos regarding specific species and their typical behaviour during maintenance and rehousing.


Maybe, but he is a reason why a lot of people got into the hobby. Not myself,   Ive had an interest since being a child and the wife gave me the go ahead so I ran with it. I watched a few vids of him getting excited and shouting BAM. I didn't take anything educational from it but It doesn't make me dirty for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (Dec 8, 2016)

Paulhodgkinson said:


> Maybe, but he is a reason why a lot of people got into the hobby.


But that's harming the hobby, not helping. Just getting people to join the hobby does not mean that it was righteous. He got people into the hobby by showing them how the hobby _should not_ be done. That's like someone getting people interested in cars by teaching them how to street race.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Dec 8, 2016)

EulersK said:


> But that's harming the hobby, not helping. Just getting people to join the hobby does not mean that it was righteous. He got people into the hobby by showing them how the hobby _shout not_ be done. That's like someone getting people interested in cars by teaching them how to street race.


There wouldn't be a hobby if people weren't interested

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EulersK (Dec 8, 2016)

Paulhodgkinson said:


> There wouldn't be a hobby if people weren't interested


Agreed, but we don't want people that are only interested because of the pretty colors and the idea of handling spiders. There won't be a hobby if enough people get bit and the government takes notice. Ask @Chris LXXIX how his government handled irresponsible ownership.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Dec 8, 2016)

EulersK said:


> But that's harming the hobby, not helping. Just getting people to join the hobby does not mean that it was righteous. He got people into the hobby by showing them how the hobby _shout not_ be done. That's like someone getting people interested in cars by teaching them how to street race.


I do agree, but like I said it creates interest, interest makes you want to think about getting a T. Then you look into it on forums like this. At no point did I say he was the arachnid universe of knowledge

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Robyn8 (Dec 8, 2016)

dopamine said:


> I know this is old, but i agree with this 100%. Her videos are nothing but click bait and the thumbnails prove it. Just about every one is a picture of her face in some provocative low cut tank top with too much make up and bad contact lenses. Is this about the spiders or you?


This. it bothers me that all the video thumbnails she puts up are selfies basically. 

I like Tom Moran's husbandry video's and jon3800's T feeding video's. those got me into the hobby.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Vanessa (Dec 8, 2016)

Paulhodgkinson said:


> There wouldn't be a hobby if people weren't interested


And there wouldn't be bans if people didn't follow the examples set by people like Rob and get bitten. The last thing this hobby needs is bad publicity and getting bitten repeatedly by OW species, with medically significant venom, brings nothing to this hobby except bad publicity.
If enough bans are put in place, there won't be a hobby.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sad 1


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Dec 8, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> And there wouldn't be bans if people didn't follow the examples set by people like Rob and get bitten. The last thing this hobby needs is bad publicity and getting bitten repeatedly by OW species, with medically significant venom, brings nothing to this hobby except bad publicity.
> If enough bans are put in place, there won't be a hobby.


I'll be honest, I've seen feeding videos mainly from him and certainly not any of him being bitten. I didn't state he was a 'go to T guy'. I was merely stating that there is a buzz around his videos.


----------



## Vanessa (Dec 8, 2016)

Most of his videos have gotten less than 50,000 views at the peak of his popularity. A handful got a few hundred thousand. The ones where he is doing everything possible to save his tarantula from a bad moult got nearly 2 million. 
In comparison, his video of his wife handling their T.blondi has gotten nearly 8 million views.


----------



## petkokc (Dec 9, 2016)

gobey said:


> I'm essentially just excited about a new T and want to overdose on T stuff... But quality T stuff


This is kinda my goal, to produce quality videos, some with educational value but more orientated on providing entertainment. I was focused only on tarantulas but now I'm mixing it up with other exotic animals.
Take a look and let me know what you think, I am really curious. just don't comment my English, I know that it's bad  (link in my signature)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 9, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Ask @Chris LXXIX how his government handled *irresponsible* ownership.


Wish that (handling, bites, escapes) my man, at least for have a decent valid excuse to sell. They banned ownership, instead, out of fear and crappy issues about venom that not even in the worst care sheet :-s


----------



## advan (Dec 9, 2016)

Why do we need YouTube videos for care and husbandry? What is wrong with over a decade worth of the searchable archive here? 

BAM!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Paulhodgkinson (Dec 9, 2016)

advan said:


> Why do we need YouTube videos for care and husbandry? What is wrong with over a decade worth of the searchable archive here?
> 
> BAM!!!!


There we have it, awesome, bam.
 Haha he is a tit.


----------



## Venom1080 (Dec 26, 2016)

one of my favourites. 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC178kThBUvGNps5cabRP_2Q
quality.


----------

